# Portón eléctrico no corta



## Germano (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola, por favor, necesito ayuda con el siguente tema.
Se cortó la luz, y ahora que volvió, el motor del portón al abrirlo no corta, como que no percibe al iman y sigue de largo.
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2021)

Germano dijo:


> Hola, por favor, necesito ayuda con el siguente tema.
> Se cortó la luz, y ahora que volvió, el motor del portón al abrirlo no corta, como que no percibe al iman y sigue de largo.
> Gracias!


¿ Tu crees que con esos datos se podría diagnosticar la falla ?
¿ Marca del Portón ?
¿ Modelo del Portón ?
¿ Fotos del sistema de imán ?
¿ Miraste la placa de control para ver si hay algo explotado ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2021)

La abuela tiene taquicardia , tengo cuchillo filoso , hilo y aguja . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La abuela tiene taquicardia , tengo cuchillo filoso , hilo y aguja . . .


Y algo de conocimientos de plomería


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2021)

Si , lo que no sabría es si operarle el corazón directamente o comenzar con el cerebro  🤷‍♂️ No sabo si el corazón late independientemente o lo hace por órdenes del cerebro  solo me falta ese dato


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 13, 2021)

Y... si se fue la luz y ahora no corta.. puede que haya que resetear, hacer el recorrido varias veces, llamar al técnico o revisar "final de carrera". 
Faltan datos,
¿se fue la luz en general o por causa del portón?
¿Se forzó el portón para abrir o cerrar manualmente?
¿Qué pruebas se han realizado?
¿Fotos?

Saludos.


----------



## Germano (Ene 14, 2021)

Gracias Pinchavalvulas por tu respuesta!
Esta vez hice mejor las cosas y traje mas información ja ja!
Es un motor PPA DZ RIO analógico de 1/4 hp.
Cayó un rayo en la zona y se cortó la luz para varios vecinos también.
El portón funciona correctamente, solamente una vez que abre después no cierra, nunca se forzó.
Específicamente lo que sucede es que el motor abre el portón y cuando llega al final de fin de apertura frena al detectar el imán, pero después al darle la orden que cierre no lo hace, intenta seguir abriendo, o sea como que no interpreta que tiene que cambiar de sentido.
Hice pruebas de abrir y cerrar, también estuve viendo videos donde explica como resetear y reprogramar tanto el control como el recorrido lo cual hice, pero sin lograr solucionar el problema. Quizá no lo reprogramé correctamente.
También adjunto fotos.
Espero que con esta información se me pueda ayudar con este tema.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2021)

Germano dijo:


> Gracias Pinchavalvulas por tu respuesta!
> Esta vez hice mejor las cosas y traje mas información ja ja!
> Es un motor PPA DZ RIO analógico de 1/4 hp.
> Cayó un rayo en la zona y se cortó la luz para varios vecinos también.
> ...


Mucho mejor   

Este imán







¿ Que cosa lo detecta ?, debe haber algo que "Lea" su posición de fin de recorrido


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2021)

Germano dijo:


> cuando llega al final de fin de apertura frena al detectar el imán, pero después al darle la orden que cierre no lo hace,


Puede que frene por algún tipo de protección (lógica y pienso que obligatoria) pero no esté detectando bien el imán. 
Habría que revisar qué es lo que detecta el imán.


----------



## Germano (Ene 14, 2021)

El iman lo detecta, porque también probé sacando el imán del portón y acercándolo al detector del motor y se detiene automáticamente.
Lo que no hace al recibir nueva orden es cerrar, sigue intentando abrir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2021)

Germano dijo:


> El iman lo detecta, porque también probé sacando el imán del portón y acercándolo al detector del motor y se detiene automáticamente.
> Lo que no hace al recibir nueva orden es cerrar, sigue intentando abrir.


La placa del portón posee 2 switch´s, que supongo son para reconocer el control remoto, ¿ Intentaste hacer una "Re-programación" ? 
El método debe figurar en el manual del portón


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2021)

Claro, no había caído en que se acciona por medio de mando a distancia. 
A causa del rayo puede que se haya "ido" la configuración del mando. Con las alarmas pasaba eso cuando había tormentas o fallos de corrientes, se borran los datos del mando y hay que volver a grabarlos.


----------



## Germano (Ene 14, 2021)

Intenté reprogramación, como dije anteriormente, no encontre manual de programacion, por eso busque tutoriales en youtube, Pero no logre solucionar ese problema, no se si no lo habre reprogramado correctamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2021)

*OJO* al piojo

Esos portones, por lo menos los pocos que yo conozco trabajan con un PICxxxx tal vez se fastidiara su programación *interna* (No la de trabajo) por la descarga.


----------



## mostro (Ene 15, 2021)

Compañero Germano, por lo que observo en tus fotos y por los sintomas que mencionas que unicamente abre y no cierra es decir se mueve en un solo sentido, en la foto donde estan los pulsadores a un lado esos deben ser los reles y lo mas probable es que el rele  de cerrado se haya quemado porque estos motores de 220 voltios pueden ser de continua con retificacion de voltaje a la entrada, en este caso el rele mete ya sea el positivo o el negativo.
Si es de alterna entonces los reles invierten el principio y final de la bobina del motor.

Es lo que se puede observar en una de las fotos y el sistema a simple vista  se ve muy sencillo, otra puede ser que si es de continua entonces algun diodo de retificacion se haya puesto en corto.

Quita la energia, tomale fotos a la  conexion y baja la tarjeta que se ve esta atornillada revisa la parte de atras de la tarjeta por si esta el puente retificador lo cambias y tambien el rele y nos muestras tu avance para poder irte guiando.

Espero  compañero que esto te sea de ayuda.

Saludos del Mostro desde  Colombia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 15, 2021)

Parece ser un motor de 1/4HP de alterna (entre la etiqueta y el capacitor de 12uF al lado, da cuenta de eso).
Un rayo puede hacer miles de desastres. Cabe la posibilidad de que el microcontrolador le haya quedado corrupto el firmware.
Hay que quitarlo de ahi y analizar bien.
Por otro lado estan esos pulsadores que quizas puedan servir de algo para el diagnostico, que es lo que hacen?


----------



## Germano (Ene 15, 2021)

Gracias Mostro! Voy a ver que puedo avanzar con el tema y les cuento las novedades.
Gracias a todos y saludos!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021



DJ T3 dijo:


> Parece ser un motor de 1/4HP de alterna (entre la etiqueta y el capacitor de 12uF al lado, da cuenta de eso).
> Un rayo puede hacer miles de desastres. Cabe la posibilidad de que el microcontrolador le haya quedado corrupto el firmware.
> Hay que quitarlo de ahi y analizar bien.
> Por otro lado estan esos pulsadores que quizas puedan servir de algo para el diagnostico, que es lo que hacen?


Los pulsadores son para programar controles y recorrido de portón.


----------



## Germano (Ene 19, 2021)

Conseguí el manual de programación e intenté reprogramar la apertura y cierre, pero si bien al abrir detecta el imán y se detiene, al darle orden de cerrar no lo hace, sino que intenta seguir abriendo. O sea, todo sigue igual.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 19, 2021)

¿Revisaste los relés? A ver si uno se ha quedado pegado o no "agarra" por el chispazo.


----------



## mostro (Ene 19, 2021)

Germano*, *debes hacer lo que te dije hace 5 días*, *pinchavalvulas te está diciendo lo mismo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 19, 2021

Baja la tarjeta*,* Germano*, *y revisa los relés*,* es altamente probable que un relé*, *un triac u otro tipo de tiristor est*é* quemado o en corto.


----------



## Germano (Ene 20, 2021)

mostro dijo:


> Germano*, *debes hacer lo que te dije hace 5 días*, *pinchavalvulas te está diciendo lo mismo.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 19, 2021
> 
> Baja la tarjeta*,* Germano*, *y revisa los relés*,* es altamente probable que un relé*, *un triac u otro tipo de tiristor est*é* quemado o en corto.


Si, voy a hacerlo lo antes posible, hoy mismo si puedo. Muchas gracias por preocuparse en ayudarme! Pronto les cuento como sigue el tema.


----------

